# Vdsf 1994



## muddyliz (25. Februar 2016)

Leider habe ich im WWW nichts gefunden, deshalb hier meine Frage:
Welche Personen waren 1994 im Vorstand des Bundes-VDSF?
Antwort gern auch per PN. Danke.


----------



## muddyliz (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Noch mal hochgeholt.
Bräuchte dringend die Information.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Hab ich keine Ahnung ausm Hut - wieso brauchste da Infos?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Bis auf Mord dürfte alles verjährt sein ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Verrat verjährt nie!


----------



## crisis (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Das wird spannend, wofür die Info gebraucht wird. Nicht nur Mord verjährt nicht, auch Steuer- und Sozialversicherungsschulden!


----------



## holgär (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Hallo,

ich meine, daß damals der Vorsitzende Professor Dr. Werner Meinel war. Sicherlich waren da aber einige der üblichen Verdächtigen auch schon mit an Bord ..

VG

H.


----------



## muddyliz (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Es geht darum: http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm Wer hat das damals ausgeheckt?
Mich interessiert besonders, wer damals *alles* im Vorstand des Bundes-VDSF war.
Es geht um eine hochrangige Person hier aus der Gegend, die behauptet hat: "Hegefischen gibt es nicht". In besagtem VDSF-Papier steht aber, dass Hegefischen zur Bestandserfassung und zur Bestandsregulierung zulässig sind. Und ich vermute, dass diese Person 1994 im Vorstand des Bundes-VDSF war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vdsf 1994*

Diese anglerfeindlichen  Richtlinien wurden aber schon 1992 ausgeheckt vom VDSF, wie kommst Du auf 1994? Und die wurden von den Landesverbänden gemeinsam beschlossen, nicht vom Präsidium..
Meinel war Präsi zu der Zeit, wer da alles noch im Präsidium war, konnt ich auf Schnelle auch nix finden.

Bei dieser Definition geht es zudem nicht um Fischereirecht, sondern um den Status als gemeinnütziger Verein - Finanzrecht..

Damit versuchte der damalige VDSF den DAV anzupissen, die noch munter wettangelten (heutiges Überbleibsel für die Wett/Hege/Gemeinschaftsangler: DSAV), weil damals viele VDSF-Vereine in den DAV wechselten und sich überall auch auf "VDSF-Gebiet" kleine(re)  DAV-LV gründeten - Konkurrenz unerwünscht...

Hegefischen laut der Definition (Finanz- nicht fischereirechtlich) sind es nur dann, wenn die Regularien eingehalten werden (Fische töten, keine Setzkescher, keine Platzmarkierung/Auslosung, nichts weiterführendes (Quali, Sichtung etc.)), ansonsten ist es finanzrechtlich ein als Hegefischen umbenanntes, unerlaubtes Wettangeln - = Verlust Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn das FA das abprüft.


----------

